# Please Help to become Local 3 Apprentice!



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ViperFX88 said:


> Hey whats up everyone, my name is Antonio from NYC.. I'm currently attending a trade school in Manhattan to become an Electrician. I graduate in a few months and was wondering if anyone could give me some help or a few tips on becoming a Local 3 apprentice...


The number is (718) 591-2000 follow the voice prompts.

The Apprenticeship closed after last year, contract negotiations are commencing soon and we'll know within or about a year when the program will reopen.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The number is (718) 591-2000 follow the voice prompts.
> 
> The Apprenticeship closed after last year, contract negotiations are commencing soon and we'll know within or about a year when the program will reopen.


 Why did the apprenticeship program close?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Antonio.


----------



## ViperFX88 (Feb 9, 2010)

Really? I sent a letter requesting an apprenticeship application in October. Will that help me out at all?


----------



## ViperFX88 (Feb 9, 2010)

P.s thank you for the quick responses.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

William, when the apprenticeship program "opens" and accepts applications to apply for apprenticeship, it mails those applications (anywhere from 5000 to 50,000) to everyone who wants one, and requires respondants to mail their application on a specific date. They accept the first (1000-3000 depending on anticipated future need) mailed certified mail and then close the open call for application process.

This creates a pool of prospective apprentice applicants.

It takes a long time to cull through these applications. Then testing begins in groups, then drug testing and medical exams and interviews. Whatevers left after all this constitutes a large pool from which they send to school and work as the contract permits based on contractors needs and the capacity of the school allows.

When the open call for applications (which overflows on the 1st day) has passed, the "program" is considered closed and you have to wait for the next open call comes. That could be anywhere from 3-5 years depending on how long the last pool of sucessful applicants lasts. 



ViperFX88 said:


> Really? I sent a letter requesting an apprenticeship application in October. Will that help me out at all?


You missed the last application period by a few months. Your letter is somewhere in the bowels of 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale Jr. Ave and will be considered for the next open call. Based on historical data, and tempered by the current economic climate, I'd say you got a good 3-5 years before anything comes up.


----------



## justsomeguy (Mar 30, 2010)

lawnguy, didn't the enrollment close last june? and wasn't there only about 3000 who met the qualifications? I'm new here so please forgive my ignorance...but I'm also sure that they don't do drug testing till after you are slotted and accepted...but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> William, when the apprenticeship program "opens" and accepts applications to apply for apprenticeship, it mails those applications (anywhere from 5000 to 50,000) to everyone who wants one, and requires respondants to mail their application on a specific date. They accept the first (1000-3000 depending on anticipated future need) mailed certified mail and then close the open call for application process.
> 
> This creates a pool of prospective apprentice applicants.
> 
> ...


 
I took my test last may, and had my Interview last July 20th 2009. I still haven't found out how I did. If I'm on the list at all, and if so what number i am. Since then I'm sure they have had 2 classes come in. with 250 Apprentices for each cycle which IMO would be last Aug/Sept and Jan/Feb. The Next wave would be Aug/Sept, Then Jan/Feb and this is just to start school. Work normally is 6 months later after you start school. If i call the union can i find out what my number is. 

Last time I took the test was 1998 and I got an letter right after 9-11-01 saying i got in, Started school Jan 2002. I think back then I got somewhere in the 70's. Until i get called or theres another test (which ever comes 1st) I'm back in school to get my degree. any help would be great!


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Wonderful. Can't even _apply_ for a job for 3-5 years. 

What a great system.


----------

